# Muffin problems



## jeannie (Mar 2, 2005)

How do I get my bran or other muffins to dome nicely.? Mine are always flat.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Do you find they are dense as well instead of being nice and light?

Maybe there isn't enough leavening agent in the mix or maybe it is too old and has lost some of its potency. Maybe you are overmixing. Gently does it until the batter is barely combined with even some specks of unmixed flour showing.

Jock


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A batter that is too thin (too much liquid) will often result in a flat top, but there are many other culprits, such as insufficient leavener or incorrect oven temperature.

Also check out this link:
http://cheftalkcafe.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13323

If you are still mystified, post your recipe, and we'll break it down.


----------



## littleone (Feb 28, 2005)

Flat muffins are you usually due to, a few different things . . . 1. not enough fat in the recipe . . . 2. not enough leaveners, muffins usually require at least two different kinds. . . 3. heat too low. over mixing on the other hand will actually make your muffins peak and be tough, undermixing will create not enough structure and crumbly muffins. Also bran is an anti-structure ingredient, so a bran muffin will always have a slighly flatter look. Hope that that helps, good luck, littleone


----------

